
Centuries-old physics problem that baffled Newton finally solved - blumomo
https://www.rt.com/news/463382-student-solves-spherical-aberration-newton/
======
eesmith
It looks like the paper is "General formula to design a freeform singlet free
of spherical aberration and astigmatism", Rafael G. González-Acuña, Héctor A.
Chaparro-Romo, and Julio C. Gutiérrez-Vega, Applied Optics Vol. 58, Issue 4,
pp. 1010-1015 (2019), at
[https://www.osapublishing.org/ao/abstract.cfm?uri=ao-58-4-10...](https://www.osapublishing.org/ao/abstract.cfm?uri=ao-58-4-1010)

> In this paper, an analytical closed-form formula for the design of freeform
> lenses free of spherical aberration and astigmatism is presented. Given the
> equation of the freeform input surface, the formula gives the equation of
> the second surface to correct the spherical aberration. The derivation is
> based on the formal application of the variational Fermat principle under
> the standard geometrical optics approximation.

------
blumomo
Someone who has a physical background: what's your opinion on that?

